# How do i look on my boys?



## Jerri1987 (Feb 25, 2021)

Hey guys,

I'm 5'2, 34yrs old and I don't know what I weigh as I don't own scales. They are not good for me as I become obsessed with the number. I am not counting food as I have also done that and it becomes a obsession. But I can tell you that months ago I couldn't get some jeans past my thighs, now I can get them on and done up. It ain't pretty but they are done up!. My jodhpurs and tights are always they same thanks to the elastic lol. So they can't give me a indication. 

Does weight play a part in pain while riding? More specifically pain when riding? While cantering today my hips started aching but the pain did go away after I finished cantering and just walked, I stretched before riding but is this something that will go away the more I ride? Like muscle memory get better. Also what's the best exercises to do at home, since gyms are closed. Pilates, body weight, yoga etc? Me and my boys Duke in blue halter and Royal in purple halter. Both boys are 14.2hh I believe and around 400kg I would have to guess. Also both Arabs
View attachment 1117055


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

I wish it was a simple yes or no answer. For me it really does depend on how the horse is. At all gaits. And the horses fitness levels. I do believe and have seen for myself riders that are overweight but fit for riding, with pretty good seats. Even still we can be great riders, albeit heavier than preferred, but if the horse isn't strong enough (yet?) does it matter? This applies at any weight ofc. Knowing things like how long and often do you ride, what discipline, what terrain would help. The horses age and any medical problems. I know a rider that is struggling with her weight (aint we all?! ) with her pony and whenever she is halted/waiting a long time she gets off. Because when the horse is stationary they aren't engaged and makes it harder to prop us up so to speak, more pressure on that spine. I'm still learning but this is also my own observation. Pay attention if your horses are happy to cock a hind leg and the way they stand under you when still. In one lesson it was noted that a horse would rush and be uncomfortable -but the rushing was the horse struggling with the weight and it was easier on the move. Not easy to go slow and collected. Fast doesn't necessarily mean happy.

Sorry if overdoing it here with the spoon feeding, you probably know all this but its hard on the internet. But based off one picture, which is lovely btw there is such happy energy radiating from it, my answer is "maybe" because I just can't say. Honestly I've known two people that have gone to their instructors and/or physio/saddler and ask them to observe a schooling session. Three if you include myself coz I'm bringing an 18 year old mare 15.1hh back into work and worry about my weight for her age/old leg injuries. I got told I was being ridiculous and over paranoid >.< The goal was to assess how well the horse copes with their rider, at their current level of fitness/weight. I think this answer might be better from a professional that can see you in real time and one that understands horses biomechanics with a good eye.

I am a lazy person. I bought an indoor exercise bike for £50 and I use a rubber band to attach my ipad. I just set an hour alarm, watch movies and get my cardio that way. I tried doing the same on a treadmill but I kept getting distracted and tripping myself. I just print and laminate sheets with stretches and strength exercises and go down the list, watching movies. I have ADD its the only way I can stay on track. I'm also 32 and know your pain. My mother warned me about weight as I got older but it didn't prepare me for the betrayal of my thyroid and ovaries lol.


----------



## Morgan.taylor (Sep 1, 2020)

Agree it is not a simple answer. Simply put yes it can. Kudos on the journey! 

For me saddle, particular horse, hip flexor elasticity, heck even temperature can determine aches and pains. I love to work out but even so my hip flexors, muscles etc can get tight and impede my movement. I would look into pelvic floor/hip flexor strengthening/movements 

going off that picture alone is tough to gauge anything.


----------



## Jerri1987 (Feb 25, 2021)

Jerri1987 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm 5'2, 34yrs old and I don't know what I weigh as I don't own scales. They are not good for me as I become obsessed with the number. I am not counting food as I have also done that and it becomes a obsession. But I can tell you that months ago I couldn't get some jeans past my thighs, now I can get them on and done up. It ain't pretty but they are done up!. My jodhpurs and tights are always they same thanks to the elastic lol. So they can't give me a indication.
> 
> ...



Thankyou ladies. Some background is royal in purple is 24 and 90% retired due to cushings, sway back. So no muscle really, I ride him on a hack in our agsistment which is grassy and hilly/flat. We will canter up a hill at the start and walk the rest of the way. I also use him if I want a slow steady ride and duke I use for lessons. But royal was who I learnt to jump on so yesterday we did two jumps and called it a day. Only small maybe 60cm. He is just so I can confidence back before before I try jumping with Duke.

This is my YT page, never had one before. But this is me and duke in our round yard. I feel it's a little small of me. I have also just figured out that my pelvis tilts backwards so I am working on getting it straight and a nice flat back.

Check out the vid and let me know what you all think. Yes hands are awful and need to be lower and closer together but my focus was my butt lol.

I don't have any videos of me on royal however.


----------



## Jerri1987 (Feb 25, 2021)

Kalraii said:


> I wish it was a simple yes or no answer. For me it really does depend on how the horse is. At all gaits. And the horses fitness levels. I do believe and have seen for myself riders that are overweight but fit for riding, with pretty good seats. Even still we can be great riders, albeit heavier than preferred, but if the horse isn't strong enough (yet?) does it matter? This applies at any weight ofc. Knowing things like how long and often do you ride, what discipline, what terrain would help. The horses age and any medical problems. I know a rider that is struggling with her weight (aint we all?! ) with her pony and whenever she is halted/waiting a long time she gets off. Because when the horse is stationary they aren't engaged and makes it harder to prop us up so to speak, more pressure on that spine. I'm still learning but this is also my own observation. Pay attention if your horses are happy to cock a hind leg and the way they stand under you when still. In one lesson it was noted that a horse would rush and be uncomfortable -but the rushing was the horse struggling with the weight and it was easier on the move. Not easy to go slow and collected. Fast doesn't necessarily mean happy.
> 
> Sorry if overdoing it here with the spoon feeding, you probably know all this but its hard on the internet. But based off one picture, which is lovely btw there is such happy energy radiating from it, my answer is "maybe" because I just can't say. Honestly I've known two people that have gone to their instructors and/or physio/saddler and ask them to observe a schooling session. Three if you include myself coz I'm bringing an 18 year old mare 15.1hh back into work and worry about my weight for her age/old leg injuries. I got told I was being ridiculous and over paranoid >.< The goal was to assess how well the horse copes with their rider, at their current level of fitness/weight. I think this answer might be better from a professional that can see you in real time and one that understands horses biomechanics with a good eye.
> 
> I am a lazy person. I bought an indoor exercise bike for £50 and I use a rubber band to attach my ipad. I just set an hour alarm, watch movies and get my cardio that way. I tried doing the same on a treadmill but I kept getting distracted and tripping myself. I just print and laminate sheets with stretches and strength exercises and go down the list, watching movies. I have ADD its the only way I can stay on track. I'm also 32 and know your pain. My mother warned me about weight as I got older but it didn't prepare me for the betrayal of my thyroid and ovaries lol.


Also I did find a video from January this year before royals cushing diagnose.

Also uploaded to my YT channel, this was maybe our 5th time jumping. So since then he really hasn't been ridden by me alot until yesterday on our little trail ride.


----------



## Jerri1987 (Feb 25, 2021)

Morgan.taylor said:


> Agree it is not a simple answer. Simply put yes it can. Kudos on the journey!
> 
> For me saddle, particular horse, hip flexor elasticity, heck even temperature can determine aches and pains. I love to work out but even so my hip flexors, muscles etc can get tight and impede my movement. I would look into pelvic floor/hip flexor strengthening/movements
> 
> going off that picture alone is tough to gauge anything.


Hahaha thanks for the Kudos on the journey, it's so much fun lol.

Cool I shall look into hip exercises and pelvis floor ones.

Thankyou


----------

